# Seiko Authentication... Is It Real??



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi there...

Can anyone authenticate this watch for me?? Yay or nay it??

Was bought during my fallow years, on one wage and not really having a clue about this site and when the world thought eBay was a half honest place!!

It's in my charge, I have been Googling away and found an old thread with the same watch in blue (SND255P1)?? and was wondering if this thing I have here is authentic, or for the bin?

Here's a couple of pics. As per, I am no David Bailey....





































I appreciate the crown is not signed on it... was just wondering.

Cheers to all you Seiko nuts out there. 

Greg.

P.S. If it's a keeper, any info on it would be nice. If not, advice on how hard to launch in into the dustbin.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Plus...

If it's a fake, God help us, you can set it and synchronise the seconds on it and leave it for 8 months and it's not even out!!!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's the similar watch thread on here by our fellow poster William Wilson...

Same design but in blue...

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...amp;hl=SND255P1

Greg.

It appears to be called the SND253.

Just wondered if my version is kosher??


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

gregory said:


> Hi there...
> 
> Can anyone authenticate this watch for me?? Yay or nay it??
> 
> ...


I think it is legitimate and a keeper with the 7T92 caliber. Yours looks in quite good shape, so KEEP IT!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

It's real. Here's a pic of mine on a leather strap. I've had it about 5 years and it's still running on the original battery. Time keeping is excellent.









Edit :- forgot the :taz: pic.

:lol:


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^^^

Cheers guys!!

It's been in 'bedside drawer number two' (don't ask ), with the Russian watch categorised as 'I Can't Believe It's Not Fake' , now it will proudly sit alongside the rest of what I have.

I just assumed that they were perhaps good copies, but it kinda feels like I have inherited two new arrivals today having these mentioned as genuine.

Happy days!! 

Just gotta go loft climbing now for that green KGB Soviet watch too.

Thanks to all. 

thunderbolt, I put this away with the time set exactly and kinda left it due to the bad reputation of eBay, whenever I take it out and check the time, even months down the line, it's almost bang on (within ten seconds) all the way.

It just felt too good to be a snide, I love this forum, it's diversity, and people who know every different genre like the back of their hand!!

Thanks to the site and :rltb:, and all who sail on the ship!!


----------

